#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Scattering,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

Scattering occurs when the medium through which the wave travels  consists of objects with dimensions that are small compared to the  wavelength, and where the number of obstacles per unit volume is  large.Scattered waves are produced by rough surfaces, small objects, or  by other irregularities in the channel.





  Similar Threads: Vocoders,mobile and wireless communication,free ebook download Equalization,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Evolution of wireless communication system,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Performance of SS7,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Coded Modulation,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download

----------

